# FOR ALL OF THE PEOPLE OUT THERE COMPLAINING ABOUT OVER PRICED PIT BULLS



## pharrison05 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometimes a dog is worth 2000+. Some bloodline have been line bred for the last 10 years or more to achieve the look, temperament, and structure that you see in some breeder's yards today. What do you think it would cost to run a kennel and line breed your dogs for 10 years? If you're doing it the right way, well over 100,000.00. 

I read information from alot of so called "Pit Bull" website and about 75% of the website is all about bashing breeders. Without breeders there wouldn't be any pit bulls. These website claim that no dog is worth over 800.00 or that all breeders are out to rip people off and over price their dogs. In reality running a legitimate kennel costs a ton of money if you do things the right way.

For example, what do you think an emergeny c-secion costs? How about 4,200. What do you think the cost of feeding 15 dogs top of the line dog food for a month is? Or the land purchased for the dogs to exercise on? Do the math.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

OK! im home.

my take on this is i think is bs to charge 3,4,5k for a damn dog. Yeah i love my dogs, but i would not pay more then 1thousand. 

im sorry, reputable breeders dont do it for the money. they dont do it to make a profit or BREAK EVEN EITHER. they do it becuz they LOVE the breed and have a passion to better it. how many strugglin musicians and artists are out there? ALOT. some homless some without food everynight, but they do it becuz its their passion. its wat makes them tick in life. They want to produce the best dogs with the best lines regardless of how much it costs. 

I think the only reason bully dogs got to be so overpriced is becuz all teh rappers and celebrities bought into the fad. Big dog, big head, BIG money. nothing agianst bully dogs, but the bully community has gone way overboard with breeding these poor things.

what kind of dogs do u produce? just out of curiousity. do u charge 3,4,5k on single pups to anyone who is interested in ur breed? what about those that ACTAULLY want to show, or work ur dogs. U cant appreciate the fact that they have LOVE for this breed? Not everyone is wealthy buddy. 

and yes, ill admit i do bash back yard breeders. i personally think they dont deserve to walk on the same ground i do. i dont give a rats ass if thats what u think got us pitbulls. ITS NOT. REALLLL dogman, real breeders real pitbull enthusiast brought this breed about. and quiet frankly, there are too many ppl ownin this breed. and i seriously think alof of the "breeders" need to be seriously looked over. half of the "breeders" are not doing it for the love of these dogs. they are doing it for the buck. and when u come ion here flat out saying "oh it cost this much to run a kennel, oh a c section yada yada" just makes u look like another one of those bybs. 

u can try and justify until u blue in the face for ur reasoning behind chargin outrageous prices for ur dogs but i wont belive it. but to each his own. at least u have the comfort of knowing if ppl like me wont buy ur dogs, someone else will right?


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I always thought it the other way, if the price is much less than 500$ i get suspicious.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

A dog is only worth the value the buyer places on it, If some shmuck wants to go pay a crapload for a trendy animal, let him. I don't have to agree that the same animal is of ANY value to me


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not saying that running a kennel is not exspenive but If a person wants to breed dogs they should know going into that it is NOT a money maker. 

I work in retail and I know that if you LOWEr the price you sell more. It seems that CEO's of companies don't see this as the price just keep going up. 

If a kennel wants to sell puppies at 1,000.00-2,000.00 then those dogs had better be to the standard of the breed. The sire and dam had better be Ch out in their breed and the kennel should have nothing but a good reputation.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Breeding shouldn't be a business... It should be about the dogs. Some old dogmen do it for a "business" they have alot of great dogs and sell them for a modest price. I've never seen a $2000 "pit bull" that was worth it... JMO.

I payed $750 for grizz he was pick of the litter... Some idiot payed $2900 for the runt... Just because he thoughts that's what a bullywould cost ROTFLMAO!!!!!! A sucker is born everyday and too many "pitbull breeders" take advantage.


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ive seen 3500.00 or 5000.00 for a 1st pick but its usually from bully breeders who sell or breed for looks. There is a few gamedog breeders but it seems they dont go crazy high and not all of them sell to the public. Some times when purchasing from a reputable gamedog breeder you wont get to select color or size just gender. 

I know one thing the value of these dogs would double or triple if alot of people were not fascinated with breeding. Unfortunately people dont always breed the best of dogs.

No need to spend more than a grand on a good dog even then thats pushin it, any more means there in it for money no doubt. Thats my 2 cents hope i didnt hurt anyones feelings.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> No need to spend more than a grand on a good dog, any more means there in it for money no doubt. Thats my 2 cents hope i didnt hurt anyones feelings


Nope no feelings hurt here. LOL


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Better be some tightly bred Gr Ch purple ribbon show dogs to sell for a thouwow


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thowow LOL .... Where in Cali are you from?


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Thowow LOL .... Where in Cali are you from?


Sacramento


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I spent about $800 for a non game bred APBT, 1st pick. After visiting the breeder and playing with their dogs, i thought the price was fair, they even let me take the sire for a walk, such a good temperament dog.

I personally think you shouldn't shell out any more than 500 unless you meet the breeder and their dogs personally.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't necessarily think that people bash breeders that get away with selling dogs for $2000 plus. I think it is more bashing the people that would pay it. The over-priced (IMO) dogs must sell, so to each their own. If I were to spend the amount of a used car on a dog it had better be big enough to pack my ass to work everyday.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Leon said:


> I always thought it the other way, if the price is much less than 500$ i get suspicious.


These 2 were 350.00 each with adba paper's You can easily get a great pup with paper's from a reputable breeder for under 500


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Funny how 10 gens of linebreeding would warrant a $2000 pricetag and you can't be so sure about the papers andall the dog does is breathe heavy lmao!!! No offense to bullies... I own a blue one LOL... but cmon the OFRN dogs have been in the country since before the civil war I don't see them going for $2000. You can't get tighter linebreeding than those maybe a colby and those dogs aren't $2000 either. Most high priced dogs you see DONT gave working titles... If they did the owner of the dog would actually know it's true value. They would only sell the dog to a responsible owner and wouldn't charge out the wahzoo for the pup either.


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Funny how 10 gens of linebreeding would warrant a $2000 pricetag and you can't be so sure about the papers andall the dog does is breathe heavy lmao!!! No offense to bullies... I own a blue one LOL... but cmon the OFRN dogs have been in the country since before the civil war I don't see them going for $2000. You can't get tighter linebreeding than those maybe a colby and those dogs aren't $2000 either. Most high priced dogs you see DONT gave working titles... If they did the owner of the dog would actually know it's true value. They would only sell the dog to a responsible owner and wouldn't charge out the wahzoo for the pup either.


Couldnt be closer to the truth :clap:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> These 2 were 350.00 each with adba paper's You can easily get a great pup with paper's from a reputable breeder for under 500


Those are beautiful pits, i would get them at a heart beat.

But see, me and most other people who are first time owners might look at 350$ and say..hmm..is that good quality?..because we have no clue about the bloodlines and pedigree's. After spending insane amount of time researching into the breed itself, now i know what to look for when i buy a pup. But most people arnt willing to invest that much time into the research, and its complicated, soo many different bloodlines. So most people end up deciding on looks. Thats why you have many breeders put prices up depending on looks.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Leon said:


> Those are beautiful pits, i would get them at a heart beat.
> 
> But see, me and most other people who are first time owners might look at 350$ and say..hmm..is that good quality?..because we have no clue about the bloodlines and pedigree's. After spending insane amount of time researching into the breed itself, now i know what to look for when i buy a pup. But most people arnt willing to invest that much time into the research, and its complicated, soo many different bloodlines. *So most people end up deciding on looks. Thats why you have many breeders put prices up depending on looks*.


ur right, most poeple get puppies for how cute they are, but that still doesnt excuse for breeders (who should know wat they are doing and have done research) to mark up prices. BYBs mark it up becuz they can get away from it. When u go to buy a car, u dont just say "hmm i want that one!" u look into it, talk to a rep, get the jist of the whole car, u breath and think car for a few days ebfore u go and actually buy it. same thing SHOULD be happening with these dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Leon said:


> Those are beautiful pits, i would get them at a heart beat.
> 
> But see, me and most other people who are first time owners might look at 350$ and say..hmm..is that good quality?..because we have no clue about the bloodlines and pedigree's. After spending insane amount of time researching into the breed itself, now i know what to look for when i buy a pup. But most people arnt willing to invest that much time into the research, and its complicated, soo many different bloodlines. So most people end up deciding on looks. Thats why you have many breeders put prices up depending on looks.


Thank You .. Yes I understand some people would question dog who was under 500.00 just as they would a dog who was 3,000 .. I just wanted to make a point for those who may not know ... You can get a really nice dog for under 1,000. All of my dogs were under a grand and I would never pay more than that period. I agree with everything your saying .. I just wanted to show you that's it's possible to get a well bred dog under 500.00. I think it's awsome that your taking the time to research and learn about the breed.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> These 2 were 350.00 each with adba paper's You can easily get a great pup with paper's from a reputable breeder for under 500


"those aint real pits, look how small they are"

(completely sarcastic):hammer:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

college_dude said:


> "those aint real pits, look how small they are"
> 
> (completely sarcastic):hammer:


To be perfectly honest, 6 months ago i would have said the exact same thing. I disregarded a lot of breeders because i thought their pits were too small or skinny, or in my eyes "didnt look like pitbulls". The biggest mistake i made was i never even bothered to look at any pedigrees. I just scrolled through the pictures...yes i know..doofus.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am not one to defend a bully breeder charging 10,000 dollars for a dog, unfortunately that is not an exaggeration. But I know many great reputable breeders that charge 1,000 to 2,500 and I know first hand that they are not making money on these dogs. For major campaigned dogs it is very easy to run up a huge bill. Now when it becomes a problem is when you are buying dog that are this expensive without any accomplishments. Then you have a BYB looking for $. 

I also think there is a big difference between ADBA breeders that do not spend the big bucks on the show circuit so they can sell the dogs for less. When you get a breeder who does ADBA and UKC the worth of the dogs goes up. 

Not all are going to agree with me but not all breeders that charge 1-2,500 are in it for the money they are breaking even. Watch for the ones with no accomplishments claiming to have the rare "Blue steel" bloodline with x-large head! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] college dude .. Yeah I get it all the time even out in public your dogs are too small to be pits LOL ... I had one fool at petsmart tell me sadie was not a true blue nose because she way too small and her head was not big enough LOL ... Mean while he is walking his 100lb blue American Bully. I mean the general public just has no idea what a real bulldog is supposed to look like anymore it's sad.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I am not one to defend a bully breeder charging 10,000 dollars for a dog, unfortunately that is not an exaggeration. But I know many great reputable breeders that charge 1,000 to 2,500 and I know first hand that they are not making money on these dogs. For major campaigned dogs it is very easy to run up a huge bill. Now when it becomes a problem is when you are buying dog that are this expensive without any accomplishments. Then you have a BYB looking for $.
> 
> I also think there is a big difference between ADBA breeders that do not spend the big bucks on the show circuit so they can sell the dogs for less. When you get a breeder who does ADBA and UKC the worth of the dogs goes up.
> 
> Not all are going to agree with me but not all breeders that charge 1-2,500 are in it for the money they are breaking even. Watch for the ones with no accomplishments claiming to have the rare "Blue steel" bloodline with x-large head! lol


I agree with what performance says because some reputable breeders go through a lot more with their dogs. There is a difference between a dog that has accomplishments all over the pedigree going for 2k as opposed to a dog that is sold at the same price just based on looks.

And I also agree with Lil Locz. People don't normally go to car lots and pick a car that day based on looks alone. You would want to know how it handles, what the warranty includes, price, options, etc. I think its a distant comparison, but for something like a dog, who is going to spend its life with you, I think the more consideration and planning, the better off both of you are.

I think that paying the price should be up to you alone and what you are looking for in a pup. It's something we're not all going to agree on, but you must consider the different traits people seek. In my own opinion, the dogs pedigree is important, but so are his looks. I think it just depends how much you want to spend for either.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The biggest problem with this post is that most of the sites stating that you can buy one of their very rare red speckled XXXXXL pups products Juan Scooby-Do with a 46” head (Just look at the tape measure wrapped around it’s drooling mug) standing only 12” and is tipping the scales at 285 at 9month of age. Put your money down now to reserve one of these monsters from the most anticipated litter EVER! These are not Pit Bulls! These people are not breeders they are just opportunists looking to make a quick buck! In over 25 years I've never spent more that $750 for a dog.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

i love u elvis


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

$2000-$2500 isn't the big issue... Its dogs like this with prices like this that are bullshit.
Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs

No titles not working, and really not even a breed of dog since I believe it an insult to call these American Bullies. Same goes with Pitfalls Kennels. People like that are the ones that are producing worthless dogs and throwing an outrageous fee on them.

Its high prices for obviously worthless dogs that piss me off. Dog that in their life time will never amount to anything and can not work do to improper breeding. The only way to make your money back off that dog is to sit and be a BYB just like the people that made it and continue the cycle

Now as far as a fee meaning your in it only for the money are pepople going to sit here saying that Caragan Kennels is in it for the money and a bad breeder?
She has here up coming litter at $3500, but with what she does with her dogs I see no reason she can't charge that
Caragan Kennel's Breeding Page

Now these dogs you could more than make back what you paid with a honest working dog.

As for what you pay for a dog it comes down to what you want and are looking for. In the end $100-$10,000 the price isn't hurting the dog, just possibly ripping someone off.

The price can never be to low. Quite often a good breeder will charge less because they care more about finding a proper home than what they can get for the dog. But this is when research comes in hand, I know these breeders and the bloodline very well so I knew I was getting quality dogs for this price... Except Money he was a fighting rescue.

I paid $100 for Dumae UKC/ADBA
















$150 for Kamakazi UKC/ADBA








$300 for Moo UKC/ADBA








$500 for Stack UKC/ADBA /w only 100 points and 1 major need for his UKC CH
He is also CH Bred ( meaning CH sire and Dam not just CH in the pedigree) 








And $15 for Money lmao AKC Amstaff


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

idk i agree i wouldnt spend 3 grand on a pit with no titles is nuts but what about 1200 on a dog with adba papers whos sire is uwpch thers a big difference i dont think 1200 is that expensive for a dog you know is going to be quality not a big blue gorrilla dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> $2000-$2500 isn't the big issue... Its dogs like this with prices like this that are bullshit.
> Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs
> 
> No titles not working, and really not even a breed of dog since I believe it an insult to call these American Bullies. Same goes with Pitfalls Kennels. People like that are the ones that are producing worthless dogs and throwing an outrageous fee on them.
> ...


those are some great looking dogs!! :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> The biggest problem with this post is that most of the sites stating that you can buy one of their very rare red speckled XXXXXL pups products Juan Scooby-Do with a 46" head (Just look at the tape measure wrapped around it's drooling mug) standing only 12" and is tipping the scales at 285 at 9month of age. Put your money down now to reserve one of these monsters from the most anticipated litter EVER! These are not Pit Bulls! These people are not breeders they are just opportunists looking to make a quick buck! In over 25 years I've never spent more that $750 for a dog.


Well spoken Fink!:clap:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Got this one for $85.00...










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213146] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S SHEENA

Ain't no damn dog worth no $2,3,4,5,.000 dollars


----------



## Bryanne (Apr 29, 2009)

I do agree that dogs are over-priced now days. The most I would ever pay for a dog is about $800. I got Chimara for free. My best friends dad has been breeding his pit, Trick, because she is such a great dog, and he wants more pits out there to be as good-natured as she is. So far so good with Chimara. I would have bought a puppy from a breeder, though, had Trick not had puppies.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Got this one for $85.00...


You jest sir....no way in hell you got that for 85.00. Thats one good looking dog.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

You dont see game dogs going for 2 grand because there would be noone paying that for them of just tons of people putting them down for selling them for that price.And i have noticed its only those who have game dogs or people who cant afford to pay thousands complaning about doing so.I feel that if you can get it and your dog is worth it so be it.Like plenty have said it takes alot to get these dogs feed theses dogs and house these dogs.I see nothing wrong in trying to make your money back so that you can put back into your kennel to better it??????????????????Dont hate a person for dong there thing and trying to better themselves.But like a ton of subjects this has been beaten toi death over an over and will prob be beatin to death a ton more so no matter how you feel on this them 3000 dollar dogs will be around forever long after most of you turn 25 and learn a lil more about the dog game.I am in no way trying to degrade anyone or hurt any feeling it just gets old seeing the same subject keep comming up.I myself have not breed to many litters off my yard 2 breeding as a matter of fact in many years BUT i have breed my bullies now and have pups from 2 diff litters all sold for no less then 1500 and thats being that i dont know how they will produce.But now if they start throwing clones of themselves im sure i would be able to get more if i breed them againand trust me when you are feeding all your dogs top brand kibble and getting them reg vet visits every dime helps.I am not sayin sell them for that price and go buy you a new whip or wheels for it or gold chains new shoes whatever.But if you are putting every dime back into your dogs then what does it hurt??????????????


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can afford to pay 5,000 for a dog .. And I will NEVER ever do it. I am not going to pay 5,000 for a house pet why in the hell would I? I am not downing American Bullies but they are not performance bred dogs they are dogs bred for looks why would I invest 2,000 for a dog who will look good on a leash and do nothing else but be a companion when I can get a dog at the pound and at least save the dog from death? And not only that the dog will end up costing me more in medical bills when it's all said and done I am paying more than I originally paid for the dog to begin with ... If you want to charge 20,000 for a dog that's your business and there will always be some sucker who will being willing to pay that .. but I think it's absurd and that's my opinion and if someone asks for it I am giving it regardless of who it may offend. I know I can go an get a performance dog for under a grand bred from ch bloodlines that will serve a purpose to me other than just looking good. I love game bred/game dogs because they are the true representation of the American Pit bull Terrier that is where it all began. I love their drive, heart, beauty, working ability, and everything they were originally bred to be. I have said it before people have the right to pay and charge what they will for a dog .. But to me it's insane. I guess it all falls back on priorities.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Leon said:


> You jest sir....no way in hell you got that for 85.00. Thats one good looking dog.


That's a real bulldog!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> You dont see game dogs going for 2 grand because there would be noone paying that for them of just tons of people putting them down for selling them for that price.And i have noticed its only those who have game dogs or people who cant afford to pay thousands complaning about doing so.I feel that if you can get it and your dog is worth it so be it.Like plenty have said it takes alot to get these dogs feed theses dogs and house these dogs.I see nothing wrong in trying to make your money back so that you can put back into your kennel to better it??????????????????Dont hate a person for dong there thing and trying to better themselves.But like a ton of subjects this has been beaten toi death over an over and will prob be beatin to death a ton more so no matter how you feel on this them 3000 dollar dogs will be around forever long after most of you turn 25 and learn a lil more about the dog game.I am in no way trying to degrade anyone or hurt any feeling it just gets old seeing the same subject keep comming up.I myself have not breed to many litters off my yard 2 breeding as a matter of fact in many years BUT i have breed my bullies now and have pups from 2 diff litters all sold for no less then 1500 and thats being that i dont know how they will produce.But now if they start throwing clones of themselves im sure i would be able to get more if i breed them againand trust me when you are feeding all your dogs top brand kibble and getting them reg vet visits every dime helps.I am not sayin sell them for that price and go buy you a new whip or wheels for it or gold chains new shoes whatever.But if you are putting every dime back into your dogs then what does it hurt??????????????


IMO 90% of Bully Breeders need to learn more about the dog game! Go to a Bully show and just look at the inconsistence of what they are producing! I'm not slamming Bullies I've seen plenty that were very nice looking dogs (Not one I personally would pay more than $500 for and yes, I make a nice living and can afford to pay more) The price of anything being sold is only what someone is willing to pay for! Period!!! If they can sell their dog for thousands of dollars good for them. I just don't understand it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> IMO 90% of Bully Breeders need to learn more about the dog game! Go to a Bully show and just look at the inconsistence of what they are producing! I'm not slamming Bullies I've seen plenty of very nice looking bullies (Not one I personally would pay more than $500 for and yes, I make a nice living and can afford to pay more) The price of anything being sold is only what someone is willing to pay for! Period!!! If they can sell their dog for thousands of dollars good for them. I just don't understand it.


well i tried stating my case earlier but i think what you just said sums it right up. if you can get it, good for them. and if youre a fool with your money.. thats on you, not burnin a hole in my wallet!!!! :snap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It comes down to personal preference really. Not only in the type of dog but also a preference in the amount of money one is willing to pay. 

I don't want to spend thousands on a dog any more than I want to spend thousands on a purse, or a dress. Just because there is a higher price tag doesn't always mean you are getting a higher quality. 

I have more practical uses for my hard earned money.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Just because there is a higher price tag doesn't always mean you are getting a higher quality.


That sums it up perfectly!!! Very good post!!!:clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I have more practical uses for my hard earned money.


amen. and mine is audio engineering equipment... love new studio toys!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> I can afford to pay 5,000 for a dog .. And I will NEVER ever do it.


For you SaideBlues I would give you a discount off of monsoon, 4,950  LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> For you SaideBlues I would give you a discount off of monsoon, 4,950  LMAO


damn lemme get my checkbook out!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> For you SaideBlues I would give you a discount off of monsoon, 4,950  LMAO


Do you take American Express ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> IMO 90% of Bully Breeders need to learn more about the dog game! Go to a Bully show and just look at the inconsistence of what they are producing! I'm not slamming Bullies I've seen plenty that were very nice looking dogs (Not one I personally would pay more than $500 for and yes, I make a nice living and can afford to pay more) The price of anything being sold is only what someone is willing to pay for! Period!!! If they can sell their dog for thousands of dollars good for them. I just don't understand it.


You got that right Doug!! Great Post:clap:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I ll take one...4950$ is a steal for such a fine specimen. Oh wait..what about that one over there, the shorter one...mmmm...that will be 6000$ sir...why?...we add 1000$ for every inch shorter and wider, our ultimate goal is to create a pitbull so short its belly touches the ground and it moves like a snake.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

my problem is this so called line breeding for head, size, weight, bulky massive muscle. What a joke. A look does not cost thousands. You pay thousands for dogs that have proven themselve, not just cause they have good peds.

for example. You have a dog with the best ped ever, but that dog is nothing but a yard dog, it cant perform or fullfill its jobs.

In order for a dog to cost even a thousand dollars it must have numerous awards. Take labs for example.

there are trials, strict guidelines and rules to follow in order to compete and win. A Winning dog is worth more than a dog that hasnt won anything.

and these so called Bully Awards, i find to be a Joke.

Line breeding for a "look" is where problems start. Paying thousands for a dog just cause it is blue and has a 28" head. C mon.


I would rather have a 4 gen ped dog of proven working dogs, than 10gens of line bred dogs for a look.

IDK, but this color and size fad needs to end. 

Real Pitbulls are turning into just another designer dog.

We should call them Massbulls, short for mastiffxpitbull, kinda like laberdoodle.

man, ppl these days. I remember when dogs were free. Many of my best dogs were free.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

IMO you can find great dogs with good lines for cheap enough..personally i wouldnt pay more then $600 for a dog


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

u know.... imma call someones dog a massbull hahha. ahhaa


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> u know.... imma call someones dog a massbull hahha. ahhaa


or a bulldog terrier! hahahaha


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Its the free market for you. There is demand and there are people willing to pay. I would say most of these people who sell for looks, are just opportunists looking to cash in on a popular breed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Leon said:


> Its the free market for you. There is demand and there are people willing to pay. I would say most of these people who sell for looks, are just opportunists looking to cash in on a popular breed.


that is exactly what it is...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> u know.... imma call someones dog a massbull hahha. ahhaa


LMAO! Thats my new name for Slim shes a massbull lmao!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok look guys. some people want to buy hundyais and nissans cuz they have great gas mileage.. and some people drive a truck with a 10 inch lift.. cuz they think theyre cool

do what you want to do and blow your money if you want to


me... im gonna pick the best for my price range


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i would never pay that much money for a dog. besides. breeders should not LIVE off of the money thay they make from breeding. they should have another job. people who over breed pitbulls are doing more harm then good. a reputable breeder will know where all of his puppies are going before they litter is born. a BYB will have shit loads of puppies and probably over half of those are going to be put into dog fights and shelters because of an irresponsible breeder who is selling them just to make a few extra bucks in thier pockets. whos cares if thier going to the shelter and being euthanized right....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> I always thought it the other way, if the price is much less than 500$ i get suspicious.[/QUOTE
> 
> there ARE GOOD breeders who will sell top quality that cheap i agree very much that true breeders are not in it for money but to better the breed and its reputation more people will buy a top quality dog thats affordable then a good dog that is not so affordable. i actualy find most who sell in the few thous are indeed bybs in disguise or are borderline bybs. just because someone has a kennel website and a few registered dogs does not mean they are reputable. there are things you need to look for like titles and healh testing and other stuff. i see a lot of people buying from bybs thinking they are reputable breeders because they can put together an attractive site. i ran into someone claiming they bred boxers checked out the site yeah he had a kennel name and site and even a mission statement and care instructions for the breed but the boxers were so off from standards there were 0 titles and nothing about health or temperment testing and he even stated on his site he is not responsible to make sure pups are healthy the buyer is the one responsible to make sure they are buying healthy pups by taking them to the vet before or after they buy!!! WHAT A JOKE(i wish)! ofcourse i had to call the guy out and tell him he had some nerve posing as a breeder when he cant even produce standard bred stock. you need to be careful a site that sells for thousands does not mean they are reputable in the least bit not to bring old drama back but look at pitfall kennels for instance!!!


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you can find a well bred dog for around $600 also. I myself, would not pay more than $1000, and then only for a pup out of helath tested titled parents. You can also find wonderful dogs cheaper, in local ads, if you know what you are looking for. 
I did pay $2000 once for a dog. He was a hard to find bloodline, titled to a SchH2. I got him home, and he Championed out quickly and his passed OFA. He also lived until he was almost 13. H!ll of a deal/H!ll of a bulldog! I would never of paid that for any pup. 
However, I can see where some people think if the price is too low, there must be something wrong, but that is not always true. I once sold a pup out of titled parents for about 300-400. He went on to earn his OFA, UKC CH, SchHB, SchHA, and so the owner actually got the dog free after my rebates. Wierd huh?

Howard Burgess, Michigan


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

StaffyDaddy said:


> .. and some people drive a truck with a 10 inch lift.. cuz they think theyre cool


I am cool in my 10 inch truck! but its all about function my brothah. if it gets the job done, its worth it. big trucks-big dogs.......maybe a little penis envy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO Dave... I guess I must have penis envy then cuz I really do love these bullies! I'm just sooo impressed with how Indi has turned out as well as Tua. Although there is a limit to my spending, I still would pay more for the dog that I know will fit better in my life style that came from a responsible/reputable breeder.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL He said penis


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

if you don't think its worth it don't buy one and if you can't afford one then stop thinking about buying one


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i want a 15 dollar amstaff hes nice. ive been doin research on breeders, and most of them are byb. the best ones i have found only want 500 to 1k for a dog with tittles all in the ped. they can prove they health test, and all they care more about who they sell a dog to then who you buy a dog from. ive talked to over 90 breeders and only 3 are reputable. they have done everything short of giveing me a backround check to make sure there pup goes to a great home. so them hi priced dogs IMO is bs. most the bashing you see is the bashing of byb's if it wasnt for them we wouldnt have high priced trendy doggs that arnt standard with a huge price tag.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

gxkon said:


> i want a 15 dollar amstaff hes nice. ive been doin research on breeders, and most of them are byb. the best ones i have found only want 500 to 1k for a dog with tittles all in the ped. they can prove they health test, and all they care more about who they sell a dog to then who you buy a dog from. ive talked to over 90 breeders and only 3 are reputable. they have done everything short of giveing me a backround check to make sure there pup goes to a great home. so them hi priced dogs IMO is bs. most the bashing you see is the bashing of byb's if it wasnt for them we wouldnt have high priced trendy doggs that arnt standard with a huge price tag.


i agree. i wouldnt call bybs stock trendy though. most of the pups they produce are just crap! the worst thing is they re good at tricking most ppl into thinking their dogs are the bomb!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

when i say trendy i meant most of the ambullies and some of the blues ive yet to find a reputable am bullie breeder i know there out there i jus havent found one yet most are byb wit a huge price tag


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

may i add my dog was free and ive been with him since birth


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol there are some people that will give you a good dog if they like you!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

you said:
Without breeders there wouldn't be any pit bulls

...kinda true, but without bad breeders we wouldnt have genetic defects, bad temperamented dogs and the possibility of instinction of the standard APBT.

and to be honest, without ANY breeders, good or bad, i think mother nature can handle it on her own, she has millions of years before breeders. i respectfully find fault in your argument.


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> you said:
> Without breeders there wouldn't be any pit bulls
> 
> ...kinda true, but without bad breeders we wouldnt have genetic defects, bad temperamented dogs and the possibility of instinction of the standard APBT.
> ...


:goodpost:


----------

